# 1996 merc 75 - no fire on top cylinder



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I revise my previous description. It has fire. I picked up a spark tester this morning and it does have spark on #1. Even still, I swapped plugs, wires, and coil packs with #2. No change. 

Plug comes out looking brand new, like it just came out of the box but wet and oily with premix. But never burned. 

Any ideas? Im at the point where I believe it to be fuel related since I have spark and compression, but it must be getting fuel since the plug is wet. Carb flooding that cylinder maybe?


----------



## Ehonan (Sep 17, 2021)

Fuel pump diaphragm might be ripped… had similar problems in the past with an old Merc. Floods out the cylinders.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Easy way to test for that?


----------



## Ehonan (Sep 17, 2021)

You can pull it apart and visually inspect. Think it’s on the left hand side of the motor. Little square box with hoses coming in and out of it.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Update on this. I gave up after screwing with it for several days and took it to the professionals. Got the call today that it was ready. Said the carbs just needed adjusting.


----------

